# Any Pitts & Spitts users here?



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking to step up from my 18 x 30 Pitts & Spitts bottom fire box to a larger Pitts & Spitts side fire box. Anyone here have a Pitts & Spitts side fire box? How hard is it to conrol temps? I really love my 18 x 30 Pitts & Spitts bottom fire box model just wanting to go bigger & get an optional warming box on the side. The Pitts & Spitts bottom fire box is so easy to control even I can do it.

My 18 x 30 Pitts & Spitts bottom fire box model:










What I am thinking about getting:








http://pittsandspitts.com/images/somkerpits/US243-2.jpg


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

That one you are thinking about getting is what we want too for the house. Tejas makes a nice one too.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I've got one custom built on a trailer...It's merely impossible to hold steady heat due to the purdy stainless steel doors.Go with a Gator or Lone star smoker.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Listen to RLwhaler he's speaking the whole truth on the P&S, I owned one so I can relate..Try ya a Lone Star custom pit, I'm real partial to mine..No babysitting required just fire up and go..Good luck..


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

We have 2 trailer mounted Pitt's and Spitt's.1 we use for cook offs and the other for family events.Also have the same model you are considering at the house.I have no problem getting any of them to hold heat.

Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Take a look at www.pitmaker.com. I just had them custom make me one that is larger than their short sniper model ( wanted something I could smoke a medium sized whole hog). Really awesome pits. I am not bashing Pitts and Spitts. I have one of their 48 inch models at our farm and have no problem controlling temps. I just happened to get introduced to the guy that owns the above company and thought that their pits were unique and went that direction.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Boomer said:


> Take a look at www.pitmaker.com. I just had them custom make me one that is larger than their short sniper model ( wanted something I could smoke a medium sized whole hog). Really awesome pits. I am not bashing Pitts and Spitts. I have one of their 48 inch models at our farm and have no problem controlling temps. I just happened to get introduced to the guy that owns the above company and thought that their pits were unique and went that direction.


I was told that guy used to work for P&S.Those are nice.I would like to have one of those "vault" smokers.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Yes, he did used to work for P&S. Was a part of the company for a pretty long time before they had a falling out of sorts. He went his own direction and is really trying to make a unique style of smokers. I like their vault smokers as well and actually think that is really their best product but it won't work for smoking whole hogs.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree if you're considering Pitmaker then the vault is the only way to go..Don't really know anyone using the sniper so I can't say..Those cabinet cookers are coming on up and earning a bunch of folks respect, they got mine for sure..
Pitbull John Cisneros has one and manages to spank everyone at the comps with it, course that guy can spankem with a barrel cooker from fiesta if need be..

Bottom line you have those folks that are Jerry Pierce product fans and those that aint..P&S are a good entry level cookers don't get me wrong but only if ya can pick one up cheap and I do mean cheap. I wouldn't buy a new one, theres plenty of used one around for sale. Call around and compare costs before ya decide to pull the trigger on anything..


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'v got a Texas smoker from Galvan's in Richmond wouldn't own anything else.Light it and go.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I never owned one like you want but I did cook a couple pork butts and a fresh ham on one one time. I couldn't get the heat to come up in the smoking tower after a half cord of wood so we picked that end up way high and blocked it up so the heat could run uphill. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

"P&S are a good entry level cookers "

LOL............. OK!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Pitts & Spitts Cookers*

I've had my "entry level" P&S since 1994, maintained it well, treated it right and it has never let me down. It was the largest model one could get then and remains very large today.

When I bought mine the quality built pit options were few. I had lusted for one every year...they used to display at the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo. I saved my money and got one and never looked back.

It holds heat fine and cooks very consistent meat. It is nice to look at after all these years. P&S listened to my wants and built it to order with two burners, one high for skillets (aka breakfast), one low for large pots like crawfish boils and a fajita grille over the firebox.

They did have an ownership change last year and things weren't the same but I think they have done OK now. I agree with the others the former P&S braintrust is now Pitmaster and they should be considered but *I can assure you a P&S cooker is not an entry level unit. *

Look at Klose pits as well. Also, Pits by JJ off of 59 North just before P&S makes some very nice looking stuff.

Good luck,

CC:cheers:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks all. Good info. Mine is so easy to cook on I just want to go bigger. I am keeping my options open.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

willt said:


> "P&S are a good entry level cookers "
> 
> LOL............. OK!!!!:rotfl:


Ooops didnt mean for that to sound wrong..:rotfl:


----------

